# Warning - Dont reverse your battery in a mech



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

Most regulated mods have reverse battery protection, a mech on the other hand doesn't.

This is what could happen if the current travels in reverse through your coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Zegee (7/4/15)

BwahahahahahHH 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## ET (7/4/15)

Shame man, scaring the new peoples. Technically it should be fine to reverse a battery in a mechanical mod but due to how the positive firing pin and/or negative connection in the mechanical mod is designed, it might have a chance of autofiring the mod which is bad.


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

ET said:


> Shame man, scaring the new peoples. Technically it should be fine to reverse a battery in a mechanical mod but due to how the positive firing pin and/or negative connection in the mechanical mod is designed, it might have a chance of autofiring the mod which is bad.


 
Please take a video when you attempt it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

I am of coarse just kidding... As @ET has said, there is absolutely nothing (electrically anyway) wrong with reversing the polarity in a mech. Mechanically you could have an issue though.


----------



## ET (7/4/15)

Lol yeah, awesome pic that


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

Rudi said:


>


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Most regulated mods have reverse battery protection, a mech on the other hand doesn't.
> 
> This is what could happen if the current travels in reverse through your coil.
> 
> View attachment 24685



Bwahahahahaha!!! 

Are you going to demonstrate at the vapecon? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/4/15)

On a serious note someone explained it. The negative terminal of the battery is basically the whole casing excluding the top which is positive. If you put it in correctly and the side of the battery insulation is damamaged it will short but current will flow through the coil making it sort of safe as you are discharging through a load. If its backwards and you fire its a dead short which if more likely to vent a battery. This is especially true for metal tube mechs.

Hope my explanation makes sense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Problem with these mech tubes is they seldom have any instructions telling you which way to put in the battery or markings in the device itself. A simple sticker or engraving inside the tube would help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> On a serious note someone explained it. The negative terminal of the battery is basically the whole casing excluding the top which is positive. If you put it in correctly and the side of the battery insulation is damamaged it will short but current will flow through the coil making it sort of safe as you are discharging through a load. If its backwards and you fire its a dead short which if more likely to vent a battery. This is especially true for metal tube mechs.
> 
> Hope my explanation makes sense.



Very true, I never thought of it that way and I can see how the short would happen in most mechs... Provided the insulating cover of the battery is damaged.


----------

